# Audio sync on Sharp Aquos LCD



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a Sharp Aquos LC32D62U 1080p LCD TV that I bought about 2 years ago and I have unresolved audio sync issues. I had a Sharp technician come out during the warranty period and he replaced a main board in the TV, but it really didn't make any difference. The audio is occasionally in sync, but more often than not the sound is ahead of the video regardless of the input source. I experience the same problem with HDMI, component, composite, and RF inputs so it seems to be an overall problem with the TV itself. 

I'm at the point now where I'm considering buying a new LCD to replace this one, but that feels like throwing money away when this TV works perfectly fine with the exception of the audio sync. Has anyone else experienced a similar problem with their LCD TV and were you able to resolve it? I have noise reduction and all other video enhancements off, so that shouldn't be an issue. Are there other settings that I should check? What causes the TV to be in sync and then go out of sync, when the same sources connected to other TV's are perfectly in sync? If anyone has any advice, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Some TV's can have their firmware updated by downloading from the mfr's web site then using USB input on the TV. Have you looked into that?


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

dlfl said:


> Some TV's can have their firmware updated by downloading from the mfr's web site then using USB input on the TV. Have you looked into that?


There is no firmware update available on the manufacturer's website. There is a v1.07 firmware update for the D62U series floating around on user forums, but nobody really knows what it does and it doesn't appear to apply to the 32" and 37" models.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

The Sharp Aquos LCDs have had problems with this for years, very sporadic, but persistent. You may want to look here on the AVS forum to see if you can find others with this problem.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=166

BTW. Being from Pittsburgh, after today's game I must sign this as:

PiratesWin


----------



## peter333 (Jan 1, 2012)

I finally figured this out. When I plugged the audio directly from the Tivo or DVD player into the amp, I got sync problems because there is a delay in displaying the picture due to processing. When I instead plugged the digital audio OUT of the TV into the amp, these went away.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Your receiver might have an option to re-sync the audio to account for HDTV panel lag. Though Sharps tend to have very little lag unless you engage the video processor.


----------



## peter333 (Jan 1, 2012)

The Aquos comes by default with quite a bit of lag. I couldn't figure out any way to turn the processing off. Setting it to Game mode reduces but does not eliminate the lag. I imagine it's because of this that they provide the audio out.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Most TVs I've seen have audio out - because they have multiple inputs, so you may be switching between inputs on the TV, or using the onboard tuner and want the surround sound to go to your receiver.

Though, all the sharps I've used didn't have much lag. Then again, the one I bought AVSForum measured at 16-33ms (1-2 frame) lag. This was an improvement over a Dell monitor I was using with 48ms+ lag.

How bad is your lag? Sounds to be over 100ms (at which point it's detectable trivially easily), which while not unheard of, is quite unusual.


----------



## jpwolfe31 (Nov 21, 2002)

Why doesn't Tivo add an audio delay feature that would allow a person to adjust this for their particular TV or show. This problem is a real annoyance when you push the sound through a separate amp. DVD players have an adjustment for audio delay. Given a Tivo feature like this is unlikely anytime soon, does anyone know of a low price AV receiver that lets you adjust for an audio delay?


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

jpwolfe31 said:


> Why doesn't Tivo add an audio delay feature that would allow a person to adjust this for their particular TV or show. This problem is a real annoyance when you push the sound through a separate amp. DVD players have an adjustment for audio delay. Given a Tivo feature like this is unlikely anytime soon, does anyone know of a low price AV receiver that lets you adjust for an audio delay?


Some Onkyo receivers give tweaks for audio delay on an input-by-input basis, at least for HDMI sources.


----------



## jpwolfe31 (Nov 21, 2002)

I bought a Felston digital delay box and this solved the problem. I discovered that hgher end Sony receivers and Onkyo receivers also have adjustinle delays. On modern receivers the Hdmi audio is fed back from the Tv to the receiver through the hdmi cable.

I set the Felston to 180 ms delay.


----------

